# Tired of $2 fares just canceling?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Ok this is getting rediculous!

I'm tired of driving a few miles only to pick uo a $2 ride. From now on I'm either calling or canceling soon as i start the trip and realize I'm only making $2. It beyond not worth it. Btw, with uberlyft the majority if the rides are terribly low fares. Especially in Chicago!!! 

Not to mention, i notice the algorithm is designed to keep you on the road as long as possible while making the least amount of money. I notice they make you wait until they realize your about to quit then send you a ping. Totsl crap!! !


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Ok this is getting rediculous!
> 
> I'm tired of driving a few miles only to pick uo a $2 ride. From now on I'm either calling or canceling soon as i start the trip. It beyond not worth it. Btw, with uberlyft the majority if the rides are terribly low fares. Especially in Chicago!!!


"canceling soon as i start the trip" = Fast track to deactivation


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Ok this is getting rediculous!
> 
> I'm tired of driving a few miles only to pick uo a $2 ride. From now on I'm either calling or canceling soon as i start the trip. It beyond not worth it. Btw, with uberlyft the majority if the rides are terribly low fares. Especially in Chicago!!!


I don't recommed this but if you do it, you better start the trip before pax even gets in or you could have someone throwing their coffee all over your car interior.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

A start would be deciding how far you are willing to drive for ANY ride. I don't *accept* anything over about 7 minutes unless it's either XL or a long trip.

Accepting, and then calling the rider and canceling because the trip is unattractive is "cherry-picking," and it can be a reason for deactivation as mentioned above.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> I'm tired of driving a few miles only to pick uo a $2 ride.


Why are you driving a few miles then? Max driving distance shouldn't be more than 2 miles for a base ping.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "canceling soon as i start the trip" = Fast track to deactivation


I figured that, but that's the reason they make us put up with the crap. Everything is about intimidation or avoiding punishment. It's never about making a legal wage. Total bully tactics



Pax Collector said:


> Why are you driving a few miles then? Max driving distance shouldn't be more than 2 miles for a base ping.


It doesn't matter if the rider is packed and ready to go in my car if the ride is only $2. There is nothing i can do with $2. God forbid i get into an accident or have one of the women who like to cry rape for a free ride etc.. . $2 is freaking illegally ridiculous.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> I figured that, but that's the reason they make us put up with the crap. Everything is about intimidation or avoiding punishment. It's never about making a legal wage. Total bully tactics
> 
> It doesn't matter if the rider is packed and ready to go in my car if the ride is only $2. There is nothing i can do with that. God forbid i get into an accident or have one of the women who like to cry rape for a free ride etc.. . $2 is freaking illegally ridiculous.


McDs pays a living wage or Taco Bell. You want to run your own business you have to accept smart. You are not Entitled in this gig... I bet anything your gig wages quadruple and in three months you would be back to the same place. Having a drivers license is not a ticket to earn big bucks from your couch


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> I figured that, but that's the reason they make us put up with the crap. Everything is about intimidation or avoiding punishment. It's never about making a legal wage. Total bully tactics


"_Intimidation, bully tactics, punishment avoidance" = _*Rules, Regulations & Proceedures
*


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> McDs pays a living wage or Taco Bell. You want to run your own business you have to accept smart. You are not Entitled in this gig... I bet anything your gig wages quadruple and in three months you would be back to the same place. Having a drivers license is not a ticket to earn big bucks from your couch


You're one of the people who actually believe you're running your own business? Don't you know uber had been sued multiple times for that lie? You're an employee. They just don't want to pay minimum wage and provide benefits.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "_Intimidation, bully tactics, punishment avoidance" = _*Rules, Regulations & Proceedures*


Oh no the ubershrills aka undercover employees are in the building. Time for me to go!!!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> You're one of the people who actually believe you're running your own business? Don't you know uber had been sued multiple times for that lie? You're an employee. They just don't want to pay minimum wage and provide benefits.
> 
> Oh no the ubershrills aka undercover employees are in the building. Time for me to go!!!


*Not an uber shill. However, I am an Adult.

Rules, regulations, laws & proceedures are What's necessary in a society, a business and everyday life.*


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> You're one of the people who actually believe you're running your own business? Don't you know uber had been sued multiple times for that lie? You're an employee. They just don't want to pay minimum wage and provide benefits.
> 
> Oh no the ubershrills aka undercover employees are in the building. Time for me to go!!!


It's a Gig and it works for lots of people who like to work on their terms.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> It doesn't matter if the rider is packed and ready to go in my car if the ride is only $2.


In my book, it is better to drive a couple of blocks to pick up a $2 fare than a few miles. You don't need to screw yourself more than rideshare does.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> In my book, it is better to drive a couple of blocks to pick up a $2 fare than a few miles. You don't need to screw yourself more than rideshare does.


I agree, but $2 fares aren't worth it no matter the distance.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I used to drive them and forgetting to start the trip and then canceling when we got to the destination...

The customers never complained either.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> I agree, but $2 fares aren't worth it no matter the distance.


True. But sometimes, putting up with a couple of those $2 fares could lead you to a more profitable trip. This gig is sheer luck sometimes.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I used to drive them and forgetting to start the trip and then canceling when we got to the destination...
> 
> The customers never complained either.


right.....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> McDs pays a living wage or Taco Bell. You want to run your own business you have to accept smart. You are not Entitled in this gig... I bet anything your gig wages quadruple and in three months you would be back to the same place. Having a drivers license is not a ticket to earn big bucks from your couch


I'm lovin it


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> You're one of the people who actually believe you're running your own business? Don't you know uber had been sued multiple times for that lie? You're an employee. They just don't want to pay minimum wage and provide benefits.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/contractor-vs-sub-contractor.295978/


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> True. But sometimes, putting up with a couple of those $2 fares could lead you to a more profitable trip. This gig is sheer luck sometimes.


This! Sometimes you just have to take one for the team. When I'm tired of taking one for the team I move on....aka AWAY from UW Madison!!!


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> This! Sometimes you just have to take one for the team. When I'm tired of taking one for the team I move on....aka AWAY from UW Madison!!!


Yes one for the team means most of the other rides are good. Most of the rides sucks.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> This! Sometimes you just have to take one for the team. When I'm tired of taking one for the team I move on....aka AWAY from UW Madison!!!


Drivers have been taking one for the team since the first paycuts in 2013, and while the players of the team have seen their wages cut 60%-70% since 2013, the OWNERS of the team have seen their wealth climb to more than $70 billion, with a possible $120 billion IPO next year.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Drivers have been taking one for the team since the first paycuts in 2013, and while the players of the team have seen their wages cut 60%-70% since 2013, the OWNERS of the team have seen their wealth climb to more than $70 billion, with a possible $120 billion IPO next year.


True that's my point. I drive select and black and barely make a liveable wage unless i sit in my car all day 60+ hours weekly.

I do x sometimes because it's too slow. The select and black rides are far and few in between.

More importantly, ubers algorithm is designed to pay you as little as possible while keeping you on the road as long as possible. They've already been sued for this so it's not a debate.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Why are you driving a few miles then? Max driving distance shouldn't be more than 2 miles for a base ping.


Because the destination is hidden, drivers have no way of knowing it's a base ride unless they call the pax and ask where they're going.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Because the destination is hidden, drivers have no way of knowing it's a base ride unless they call the pax and ask where they're going.


Im finding alot of people who post here aren't real drivers. No one in the history of work have been happy to have their checks slashed in half while maintaining a positive attitude.

Under cover uberlyft employees and shrills.



Nats121 said:


> Because the destination is hidden, drivers have no way of knowing it's a base ride unless they call the pax and ask where they're going.


Also, in Chicago we can't see riders ratings. Ratings would help save drivers from crap like that.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Im finding alot of people who post here aren't real drivers. No one in the history of work have been happy to have their checks slashed in half while maintaining a positive attitude.


I agree. I have no doubt that there are uber/lyft employees and/or paid shills posting here, and I also think there are pax that post here and don't identify themselves as pax.

Some of the posters are trolls.

I think some of the uber defenders are or have been business owners who have an anti-employee bias that influences their views on how uber treats their drivers.

And then some others have an ideological bias that criticizing uber's business practices amounts to a socialist attack on capitalism.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Because the destination is hidden, drivers have no way of knowing it's a base ride unless they call the pax and ask where they're going.


I was talking about the initial drive to pick up the rider.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I was talking about the initial drive to pick up the rider.


Fine, but you used the term "base ping", of which a driver would have no idea unless they screen the pax.



Nonya busy said:


> Also, in Chicago we can't see riders ratings. Ratings would help save drivers from crap like that.


I've read posts that say only uber hides the rating not lyft. Is that true?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> I figured that, but that's the reason they make us put up with the crap. Everything is about intimidation or avoiding punishment. It's never about making a legal wage. Total bully tactics
> 
> It doesn't matter if the rider is packed and ready to go in my car if the ride is only $2. There is nothing i can do with $2. God forbid i get into an accident or have one of the women who like to cry rape for a free ride etc.. . $2 is freaking illegally ridiculous.


Welcome to Uber Psyops.

Response Conditioning.

OBEY !



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> *Not an uber shill. However, I am an Adult.
> 
> Rules, regulations, laws & proceedures are What's necessary in a society, a business and everyday life.*


Uber was FOUNDED .ON THE BREAKING OF " RULES , REGULATIONS & LAWS "!

REMEMBER YOUR HERITAGE !

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY"

" JOB PROVIDER"

" ROBO CARS"

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY"!

" NO NEED TO TIP"!

Does " RIDESHARE " MEAN Robots picking up passengers for Fare ?

I think NOT !


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Personally I would love to see a movement among drivers where as soon as we see the trip is under $5 we cancel it on the spot and tell the customer that although they may be paying $7 or $8 for the ride we are only getting paid $3 by the company therefore we are declining. If you don't like it please contact the company and consider contacting the media. Tell them to raise the driver compensation to a reasonable level for short trips."

If even 20% did this it would be significant and lead to change. The trouble is getting us all to agree. Just one or two doing it will simply lead to our deactivation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> True. But sometimes, putting up with a couple of those $2 fares could lead you to a more profitable trip. This gig is sheer luck sometimes.


And being a " Patsy" for unprofitable rides
Establishes YOU as being easily Bent Over
By the Uber Algorithm.

You Get what You Allow.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Personally I would love to see a movement among drivers where as soon as we see the trip is under $5 we cancel it on the spot and tell the customer that although they may be paying $7 or $8 for the ride we are only getting paid $3 by the company therefore we are declining. If you don't like it please contact the company and consider contacting the media. Tell them to raise the driver compensation to a reasonable level for short trips."
> 
> If even 20% did this it would be significant and lead to change. The trouble is getting us all to agree. Just one or two doing it will simply lead to our deactivation.


Yet more supporting reasons why uber does not supply the final destination until trip is commenced with passenger in vehicle


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A


Nats121 said:


> Drivers have been taking one for the team since the first paycuts in 2013, and while the players of the team have seen their wages cut 60%-70% since 2013, the OWNERS of the team have seen their wealth climb to more than $70 billion, with a possible $120 billion IPO next year.


Amen Brother !
Preach !


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Fine, but you used the term "base ping", of which a driver would have no idea unless they screen the pax.


Um..., every non surge ping is a base ping. Am I missing something here? A driver would know whether the ride is going to be a surge/prime time before accepting.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Fine, but you used the term "base ping", of which a driver would have no idea unless they screen the pax.
> 
> I've read posts that say only uber hides the rating not lyft. Is that true?


Yes, but lyft actually worse. That's another thing.

I've found lyft riders are often the people kicked off uber for scamming. You're more likely to get a pax lie or say you sexually harrassed, hit etc on lyft.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Yet more supporting reasons why uber does not supply the final destination until trip is commenced with passenger in vehicle


Yes, to try to pressure us into taking unprofitable rides by playing on our sense of duty to the passenger. It is calculated and willful.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Yes, but lyft actually worse. That's another thing.


They sent me to the airport when 11 minutes away. It was a $5.30 ride. What gets me is I find it very hard to believe there were not drivers in the queue over there waiting.

I shouldn't [email protected]%[email protected] too much though. In the four hours I was online Uber didn't give me a damn thing. Not one ride!



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> My "sense of duty" is to my LANDLORD


Yeah tell me about it. I wish I could tell my landlord "I don't have the rent because I took 100 rides this month which only paid me $3 each. But the billionaire company charged the riders $8 each. Please give me a break for helping out the billionaires!"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Maybe u should take that Lawyer job offered
> Or that chief of vascular surgery at the local hospital
> 
> U want options in life? Learn a skill, get certificates, get educated.
> ...


Ive got certifications.
Probably more than you.

Labor Law Exists for a Reason.

UNION.

TERMINATION DUE TO PASSENGER HERESAY REWARDED BY FREE RIDES IS NOT DUE PROCESS GUARANTEED BY THE CONSTITUTION OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA !

Uber should follow " LAWS & PROCEDURES".


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Um..., every non surge ping is a base ping. Am I missing something here? A driver would know whether the ride is going to be a surge/prime time before accepting.


My mistake, I was thinking about minimum fares.

You're correct about drivers knowing a a ping is base.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Maybe u should take that Lawyer job offered
> Or that chief of vascular surgery at the local hospital
> 
> U want options in life? Learn a skill, get certificates, get educated.
> ...


Most uber drivers are educated white males trying to make ends meet.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> They sent me to the airport when 11 minutes away. It was a $5.30 ride. What gets me is I find it very hard to believe there were not drivers in the queue over there waiting.
> 
> I shouldn't [email protected]%[email protected] too much though. In the four hours I was online Uber didn't give me a damn thing. Not one ride!
> 
> Yeah tell me about it. I wish I could tell my landlord "I don't have the rent because I took 100 rides this month which only paid me $3 each. But the billionaire company charged the riders $8 each. Please give me a break for helping out the billionaires!"


Drivers lover to blame EVERYONE else for their choices in life.
It's EVERYONE else's fault 
You CHOSE to be the working poor
No one forced u

Embrace it.
Cause it ain't gonna change until you stop chauffeuring ubers clients and WORK at finding gainful employment



Nonya busy said:


> Most uber drivers are educated white males trying to make ends meet.


Yeah? Where'd you read that? U got a link to that wisdom?
Or did your alphabet soup spell it out


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Drivers lover to blame EVERYONE else for their choices in life.
> It's EVERYONE else's fault
> You CHOSE to be the working poor
> No one forced u
> ...


Well I'm to the point now where it would be very easy to turn off Uber. I mean we are usually talking $100 - $125 a week here no matter how many hours I am online with them! LOL

Truth is I'd probably make more just doing Lyft only at this point. At least they give me a fair crack at the longer rides.

That is kind of the funny part. I've been an Uber driver for two years. I used to be scared to contact them to complain. In the past month I've done so twice now to complain about the low pay and amount of pings. I'm to the point now where I don't care if they deactivate me.

And I used to be scared to go on the record with the media. I'm NOT any more. They are paying me crap and have been for 6+ months now. Losing them would not effect me negatively anymore because the pay is so horrible and has been for many months.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Drivers lover to blame EVERYONE else for their choices in life.
> It's EVERYONE else's fault
> You CHOSE to be the working poor
> No one forced u
> ...


First i heard it from your mom, but i didn't pay it any attention.

Then i heard it from your wife, figured it was a coincidence.

But, when your daughters while *""**"" then i believed!



touberornottouber said:


> Well I'm to the point now where it would be very easy to turn off Uber. I mean we are usually talking $100 - $125 a week here no matter how many hours I am online with them! LOL
> 
> Truth is I'd probably make more just doing Lyft only at this point. At least they give me a fair crack at the longer rides.
> 
> ...


Yes I'm at that point too. My cancellation rate has went up.

I have absolutely no patience at this point for any bs. Also, pax better not get in my car and ask for aux or make radio suggestions. They're likely to find themselves walking.

Everyone wants to treat us like crap and tell us to stop complaining, they should too!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Yes I'm at that point too. My cancellation rate has went up.
> 
> I have absolutely no patience at this point for any bs. Also, pax better not get in my car and ask for aux or make radio suggestions. They're likely to find themselves walking.
> 
> Everyone wants to treat us like crap and tell us to stop complaining, they should too!


OK Nonya busy you have "no patience for BS" "pax better not do this or that" "blah blah toughguy blah".
You're on the road to deactivation.

One morning you tap the app and it says : your account has been deactivated, have a nice day.

Then what?

See what I mean? U/L know you're without options and powerless.

You got nowhere else to go 
That's why you're treated like a dog.

Suggest u straighten up & fly right.
Street living is hard in the winter


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> OK Nonya busy you have "no patience for BS" "pax better not do this or that" "blah blah toughguy blah".
> You're on the road to deactivation.
> 
> One morning you tap the app and it says : your account has been deactivated, have a nice day.
> ...


You're a troll.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> You're a troll.


U once accused me of being an uber employee because I disagreed with u.
Now u accuse me of being a troll because I disagree with u.

I'm an adult with adult experiences 
And you're not


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> It's a Gig and it works for lots of people who like to work on their terms.


IMHO, cherry picking IS working on one's own terms. I don't cherry pick but as independent contractors, drivers should be able to.

Otherwise, classify them as employees and force dispatch, problem solved.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> OK Nonya busy you have "no patience for BS" "pax better not do this or that" "blah blah toughguy blah".
> *You're on the road to deactivation*.


*No one cares*. When the pay gets so low that drivers are cheating the system to make ends meet, then other opportunities become more attractive than they were before. It's one of the reasons WHY drivers start cheating the system. The deactivations rarely come because so many drivers do it.

Uber gets what Uber pays for. When Uber pays more, drivers will come back, drivers will drive more, and they will be able to attract more dedicated workers. Until then.. they get what they pay for. It's this way with every company, not just rideshare.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> IMHO, cherry picking IS working on one's own terms. I don't cherry pick but as independent contractors, drivers should be able to.
> 
> Otherwise, classify them as employees and force dispatch, problem solved.
> 
> ...


"then other opportunities become more attractive"
WHAT opportunities?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "then other opportunities become more attractive"
> WHAT opportunities?


 Any job paying more than Uber that the driver qualifies for. The individual driver's *opportunity cost*. When Uber pay goes down, drivers' opportunity costs go up in relation, and the driver starts looking at leaving Uber for something else that could pay him more.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

If you accepted the ride, arrive at pickup and discover it's a short trip, just cancel. don't call, don't collect cancel fee, no issues with fuber or gryft.

I will refuse long rides that take me out of town, unless they pay me a return fee. On "car service" calls, ie taxi, I charge them a min of $1 mile for return. On corp clients, which will always pay with credit card, I DOUBLE the meter reading for the return trip.

Dont try to compete with fuber/gryft, just market and price your services, if they are cheap, let em go to another service.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Any job paying more than Uber that the driver qualifies for. The individual driver's *opportunity cost*.


Name opportunities that uber drivers are qualified

McDonald's
Food service
Lawn maintenance
Walmart
Hospitality worker
Hotel maid
Car wash 
7-11 clerk

Anything else ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Most uber drivers are educated white males trying to make ends meet.


A look into all my local airport queues says otherwise.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> If you accepted the ride, arrive at pickup and discover it's a short trip, just cancel. don't call, don't collect cancel fee, no issues with fuber or gryft.
> 
> I will refuse long rides that take me out of town, unless they pay me a return fee. On "car service" calls, ie taxi, I charge them a min of $1 mile for return. On corp clients, which will always pay with credit card, I DOUBLE the meter reading for the return trip.
> 
> Dont try to compete with fuber/gryft, just market and price your services, if they are cheap, let em go to another service.


Cancelling already accepted trips is a fast track 
To deactivation


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Most uber drivers are educated white males trying to make ends meet.


Where on earth did you get the statistic ? Personal observation ?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Name opportunities that uber drivers are qualified
> 
> McDonald's
> Food service
> ...


I don't know about you but I've been: 
A substitute teacher
A certified math teacher
A performance artist
A digital graphic designer

Uber drivers in general are qualified to work in:
Sales or any job with the public
Truck driving (with CDL training)
Bus Driving (with CDL training)

Sorry but you're really sounding like you hate drivers for some reason. Why the attitude?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Where on earth did you get the statistic ? Personal observation ?


Can't be "personal observation" since that act would be obviously contrary to the claim.

I asked Nonya busy for a link to this static, an author, an article.

Nonya busy then accused me of being a troll

And the phone went dead



HotUberMess said:


> I don't know about you but I've been:
> A substitute teacher
> A certified math teacher
> A performance artist
> ...


Looks like you've been terminated a number of times from various positions and unemployable.
Sort of the typical uber driver.
So u do uber cause it's on your own terms
No boss
And u have & prefer freedom.

Well sister, freedom ain't free. That's why the below minimum wages with uber


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Name opportunities that uber drivers are qualified
> 
> McDonald's
> Food service
> ...


Hotel Valet
Hotel shuttle bus driver
airport shuttle bus driver
private car service ( Limo driver )
Taxi driver
Truck driver
warehouse forklift driver

and last but not the least ( locally they average $20+ hour )
the corner clowns with their little cardboard signs


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Looks like you've been terminated a number of times from various positions and unemployable.
> Sort of the typical uber driver


You'd be making a terribly wrong assumption, which seems to be your modus operandi.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> IMHO, cherry picking IS working on one's own terms. I don't cherry pick but as independent contractors, drivers should be able to.
> 
> Otherwise, classify them as employees and force dispatch, problem solved.
> 
> ...


The definition of Independent Contract is cherry picking or else you're an employee.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> You'd be making a terribly wrong assumption, which seems to be your modus operandi.


My MO is to state inaccuracies?
Obviously ur "math certificate " didn't include axioms



Nonya busy said:


> The definition of Independent Contract is cherry picking or else you're an employee.


HotUberMess dont take Nonya busy Seriously

Nonya busy sees uber employees and trolls in her Soup


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Any job paying more than Uber that the driver qualifies for. The individual driver's *opportunity cost*. When Uber pay goes down, drivers' opportunity costs go up in relation, and the driver starts looking at leaving Uber for something else that could pay him more.


I saw a passenger complaining on Twitter about uber drivers canceling. He said uber needs to punish drivers for cancelling.

*My question is... How do you punish a guy making $2? * The best punishment is to allow him to keep driving on the platform for pennies like a jackarse!!!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> My MO is to state inaccuracies?
> Obviously ur "math certificate " didn't include axioms


Wow your BS troll droppings are now "axioms." LMAO I'm done with you.. what a waste of time.

Maybe take a few classes, sociology, economics if you want to understand why drivers do what they do. But it doesn't sound like you do want to understand. If you're not already working at Uber corporate, you should apply. With your attitude, I'm sure you'd be a great add-on to their team of naive millennials who know it all.

Member since THURSDAY??? Ah hell naw LMAOOOOO

*Boy Bye*


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Name opportunities that uber drivers are qualified
> 
> McDonald's
> Food service
> ...


Uberpeople.net forum troll . You looking for a raise or promotion ?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Wow your BS troll droppings are now "axioms." LMAO I'm done with you.. what a waste of time.
> 
> Maybe take a few classes, sociology, economics if you want to understand why drivers do what they do. But it doesn't sound like you do want to understand. If you're not already working at Uber corporate, you should apply. With your attitude, I'm sure you'd be a great add-on to their team of naive millennials who know it all.
> 
> ...


Correction: it's BUH BYE


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Wow your BS troll droppings are now "axioms." LMAO I'm done with you.. what a waste of time.
> 
> Maybe take a few classes, sociology, economics if you want to understand why drivers do what they do. But it doesn't sound like you do want to understand. If you're not already working at Uber corporate, you should apply. With your attitude, I'm sure you'd be a great add-on to their team of naive millennials who know it all.
> 
> ...


Right. The undercover employees are getting lazy.

*I guess the undercovers are being paid tiny wages too. They can't even afford to pay attention *to the small details* 

Can't afford to pay attention *


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> H̶a̶v̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶ ̶d̶r̶i̶v̶e̶r̶s̶ ̶l̶i̶c̶e̶n̶s̶e̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶a̶ ̶t̶i̶c̶k̶e̶t̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶e̶a̶r̶n̶ ̶b̶i̶g̶ ̶b̶u̶c̶k̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶o̶m̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶r̶ ̶c̶o̶u̶c̶h̶


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Ok this is getting rediculous!
> 
> I'm tired of driving a few miles only to pick uo a $2 ride. From now on I'm either calling or canceling soon as i start the trip and realize I'm only making $2. It beyond not worth it. Btw, with uberlyft the majority if the rides are terribly low fares. Especially in Chicago!!!
> 
> Not to mention, i notice the algorithm is designed to keep you on the road as long as possible while making the least amount of money. I notice they make you wait until they realize your about to quit then send you a ping. Totsl crap!! !


Are you talking about Pool?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Ok this is getting rediculous!
> 
> I'm tired of driving a few miles only to pick uo a $2 ride. From now on I'm either calling or canceling soon as i start the trip and realize I'm only making $2. It beyond not worth it. Btw, with uberlyft the majority if the rides are terribly low fares. Especially in Chicago!!!
> 
> Not to mention, i notice the algorithm is designed to keep you on the road as long as possible while making the least amount of money. I notice they make you wait until they realize your about to quit then send you a ping. Totsl crap!! !


So you do realize that the next ping that comes in after cancelling will be a few miles away right?


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Longhaul those $2.00 trips man, your self esteem and bank account will increase accordingly


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Consider your trip to pick up the rider as your investment. You want to minimize the amount you pay (miles and time) in case it is a short trip. As someone mentioned before, try not to invest more than 2-3 miles into any non surge ride. There are exceptions though, if you want to head to that area anyway, may as well have a ride ready when you get there. If it is a short trip it won't take long and you will still be in the area you were heading to. If it is a longer trip, that's a bonus.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> *Not an uber shill. However, I am an Adult.
> 
> Rules, regulations, laws & proceedures are What's necessary in a society, a business and everyday life.*


We just need to do the Right Thing, morally.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I pass on anything over a 6-8 minute pickup, saves me a ton of dead miles.


----------



## G6Chrisn (Sep 21, 2018)

I live in a low pop area, as a rule i take nothing over 15 min to pick up. If it is a short trip and no tip i rate accordingly. Uber, you have to rate at that moment verses lyft you can go back and see if a tip was added in. 3 stars or less makes them someone else problem. for being a cheap arse. one of the things i love about lyft.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I wanna see the proof that you are only making $2 on certain trips.


----------



## Bro Olomide (Sep 1, 2017)

G6Chrisn said:


> I live in a low pop area, as a rule i take nothing over 15 min to pick up. If it is a short trip and no tip i rate accordingly. Uber, you have to rate at that moment verses lyft you can go back and see if a tip was added in. 3 stars or less makes them someone else problem. for being a cheap arse. one of the things i love about lyft.


Rider ratings are a placebo to make dumb easily replaceable drivers think they are getting back at shitty riders.

Uber resets them to 5.00 to prevent other drivers from rejecting future ride requests from paxhole.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Ok this is getting rediculous!
> 
> I'm tired of driving a few miles only to pick uo a $2 ride. From now on I'm either calling or canceling soon as i start the trip and realize I'm only making $2. It beyond not worth it. Btw, with uberlyft the majority if the rides are terribly low fares. Especially in Chicago!!!


I feel your pain. I had a friend who got two back to back shorty multi-stop runs with lyft and did that on the second run. His reasoning was if he had taken that run he would be training the algorithm that he would accept back to back runs like that. Says he got a decent run after that so in his case it appears to have literally paid off for him. As others have noted though that's not without consequence if engaged in repeatedly.



Nonya busy said:


> Not to mention, i notice the algorithm is designed to keep you on the road as long as possible while making the least amount of money. I notice they make you wait until they realize your about to quit then send you a ping. Totsl crap!! !


It's probably even more insidious then that. Ever notice that the closer you get to your daily financial goal the shorter and shorter the runs get? Ever noticed that frequently when you look back on rides you gave when you were approaching your financial daily goal that tips that would have put you over your financial daily goal now show up after you've finished driving for the day?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

It's probably even more insidious then that. Ever notice that the closer you get to your daily financial goal the shorter and shorter the runs get? Ever noticed that frequently when you look back on rides you gave when you were approaching your financial daily goal that tips that would have put you over your financial daily goal now show up after you've finished driving for the day?[/QUOTE]

With all your "noticing" you'd think you would of noticed 
this is a fast track gig to nowhere 
and gotten a real job


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> McDs pays a living wage or Taco Bell.


If you believe that then you truly are clueless on what a living wage is.



Nonya busy said:


> Oh no the ubershrills aka undercover employees are in the building. Time for me to go!!!


Seriously though there are way too many of them on this board. Whole lot of pro-uber posters attacking legitimate drivers lately.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Seriously though there are way too many of them on this board. Whole lot of pro-uber posters attacking legitimate drivers lately.[/QUOTE]

I think a lot of American posters are naturally "Pro Business"
and try to help drivers "Manage their Expectations" of
A Low skill Low wage gig

Drivers love to fight the realty of the Disposable driver


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Seriously though there are way too many of them on this board. Whole lot of pro-uber posters attacking legitimate drivers lately.
> I think a lot of American posters are naturally "Pro Business"
> and try to help drivers "Manage their Expectations" of
> A Low skill Low wage gig


Actually acting against your own best financial interests, which many of the pro-uber shill "drivers" advocate here routinely, isn't a pro-business stance anywhere, the US, or anywhere else for that matter.

Trying to convince actual drivers to act in a way more fitting to the pro-uber shills - in such a way that is antithetical to actual legitimate drivers is not only asking legitimate drivers to act in a way that's contrary to their own best financial interests, which should be the pro-uber shills interest as well if they're legitimate drivers, but also consists of a lot of contrarian noise which goes essentially nowhere since no actual driver is going to agree to act in a manner that's financially deleterious to their own interests.

What it does is constantly interject useless distraction into discussion in an effort no doubt to derail that discussion. At least that seems to be what I'm seeing here a lot lately. Increasingly actually.


----------



## Uncle-not-Ant (Oct 14, 2016)

RT Fast Food ... F Them.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

ULFW said:


> With all your "noticing" you'd think you would of noticed
> this is a fast track gig to nowhere
> and gotten a real job


You sure do seem to have a problem quoting people bro. You should get that checked in to. Also I'm very well aware of what Uber is. Thanks for you opinions about what you think is best for me. I'll be sure to ̶p̶r̶o̶m̶p̶t̶l̶y̶ ̶p̶l̶a̶c̶e̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶m̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶p̶p̶r̶o̶p̶r̶i̶a̶t̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶c̶e̶p̶t̶a̶c̶l̶e̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶f̶l̶u̶s̶h̶ ̶i̶t̶ keep that in mind.



HotUberMess said:


> Wow your BS troll droppings are now "axioms." LMAO I'm done with you.. what a waste of time.
> 
> Maybe take a few classes, sociology, economics if you want to understand why drivers do what they do. But it doesn't sound like you do want to understand. If you're not already working at Uber corporate, you should apply. With your attitude, I'm sure you'd be a great add-on to their team of naive millennials who know it all.
> 
> ...


He be like Imma teach you what not, and such and such, and dis n dat shiz 'cause, you know, I guess he can.

Lol she said BOOOOOOY BYYYYYEEE! Least that's how I read it.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I used to drive them and forgetting to start the trip and then canceling when we got to the destination...
> 
> The customers never complained either.


GOAT!


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

ecarpio said:


> GOAT!


I think you mean DONKEY !


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> You're one of the people who actually believe you're running your own business? Don't you know uber had been sued multiple times for that lie? You're an employee. They just don't want to pay minimum wage and provide benefits.
> 
> Oh no the ubershrills aka undercover employees are in the building. Time for me to go!!!


Feel a little better about the 3 buck rides we get in NC Not much better but at least the people are nicer But 2 and 3 buck min fairs are a joke


----------



## Sowf off da river (Oct 24, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "canceling soon as i start the trip" = Fast track to deactivation


And freedom.
Can any of you get a real job?
My brother went to US ten years ago from London and is earning well over 50k a year in normal job.
What's wrong with you guys?


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Sowf off da river said:


> And freedom.
> Can any of you get a real job?
> My brother went to US ten years ago from London and is earning well over 50k a year in normal job.
> What's wrong with you guys?


*The algorithm is designed to slowly drain the life and finances out of you*. It's like a sick drug habit that's not easy to quit.

The pay is so low that it takes too many hours to make any even below decent money. By the time you're done, you're exhausted. Try looking for a job or doing anything after a day of ubering.

Ubering gives an entire new definition to the "Rat Race" or getting burned out. I believed they perfected it. It's really scary and unless the government steps in and regulates, Uber will slowly bring America to WW3


----------



## Sowf off da river (Oct 24, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> *The algorithm is designed to slowly drain the life and finances out of you*. It's like a sick drug habit that's not easy to quit.
> 
> The pay is so low that it takes too many hours to make any even below decent money. By the time you're done, you're exhausted. Try looking for a job or doing anything after a day of ubering.
> 
> Ubering gives an entire new definition to the "Rat Race" or getting burned out. I believed they perfected it. It's really scary and unless the government steps in and regulates, Uber will slowly bring America to WW3


Get proper job.
Don't you feel embarrassed working for the clown big business? They treat you like crap on purpose.
And then ask how are you satisfied working for uber with bunch of smile faces emoji.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Sowf off da river said:


> And freedom.
> Can any of you get a real job?
> My brother went to US ten years ago from London and is earning well over 50k a year in normal job.
> What's wrong with you guys?


Some might say what's wrong with some here is that some from the UK, and other places too are taking high paying jobs from the locals here, say, I don't know, maybe 10 years or so ago?

But don't worry I'm sure your brother works in a field that no one else in the US is qualified to do, in the city he's in too, no doubt.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> It's probably even more insidious then that. Ever notice that the closer you get to your daily financial goal the shorter and shorter the runs get? Ever noticed that frequently when you look back on rides you gave when you were approaching your financial daily goal that tips that would have put you over your financial daily goal now show up after you've finished driving for the day?


With all your "noticing" you'd think you would of noticed
this is a fast track gig to nowhere
and gotten a real job[/QUOTE]








Rideshare was never meant to be a job. If one uses it as the name implies, share a ride with someone. I very rarely accept a ping unless it is surge - we still have the multiplier on Lyft in my city - or on destination filter.

I'm retired, and do not depend on Uber and Lyft for my income. It's just extra to do with what I will, mainly paying off all my credit card debt.

If you have a primary job, Uber and Lyft $ is extra.

And I promise you you feel a whole lot better about life.



Wonkytonk said:


> Some might say what's wrong with some here is that some from the UK, and other places too are taking high paying jobs from the locals here, say, I don't know, maybe 10 years or so ago?
> 
> But don't worry I'm sure your brother works in a field that no one else in the US is qualified to do, in the city he's in too, no doubt.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Ms.Doe said:


> With all your "noticing" you'd think you would of noticed
> this is a fast track gig to nowhere
> and gotten a real job



View attachment 282099


Rideshare was never meant to be a job. If one uses it as the name implies, share a ride with someone. I very rarely accept a ping unless it is surge - we still have the multiplier on Lyft in my city - or on destination filter.

I'm retired, and do not depend on Uber and Lyft for my income. It's just extra to do with what I will, mainly paying off all my credit card debt.

If you have a primary job, Uber and Lyft $ is extra.

And I promise you you feel a whole lot better about life.

View attachment 282101
[/QUOTE]
I never really understood tge concept of a going nowhere fast gig until i drove for fuberlyft. This job literally makes you poorer, less healthy and worse off.


----------

